# Can anyone give any advice please? Bleeding day 9 post transfer



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Can anyone offer any advice please?

I had 2 expanded (5 day) blasts transferred 9 days ago. I had some brown cm on days 2 and 3 post transfer and nothing since other than mild, occasional cramps. 

Yesterday I again had brown cm which then turned pink.  Again this morning I had brown / pink cm but it seems to have now stopped.  I did a hpt this morning (first urine, but 2 days early) and got a BFN.  I am still taking 3 x progynova,  2 x 200mg cyclogest and 20mg heparin and asprin every day.  Could this be my AF arriving?  Surely it cannot be implantation bleeding at this late stage?  Has anyone tested on day 9 after blast transfer and got a BFN and then gone on to get a BFP on day 11?  I have no other symptoms to speak of other than a lack of appetite, occasional nausea and occasional weird feeling (like a lump) in my throat.

I have resigned myself that this cycle has again failed  , but any good news stories would be appreciated to help me through the next 2 days until official test day.

Many thanks

H xx


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

H

Don't panic!  On my last tx which was positive I had an implantation bleed on day 12.

Good luck!

Annette


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi H

I alo tested 2 days early got a bfn and tested on test day and got a bfp as you can see I am well on my way,

good luck and wait a little while longer. I will keep my fingers crossed you get that BFP     

mitch
xx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

Many thanks ladies - that is really encouraging to read.  I will keep my fingers crossed then that things turn around in the next 2 days, but really am not holding out too much hope.  Brown cm is back this evening  

Good luck for the remainder of your pregnancy Mitch.


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you too hun

mitch
xx


----------



## aitch (Sep 6, 2006)

AF arrived in full yesterday and we got another BFN this morning which was what we expected.

Thanks for your support and kindness.  Onwards and upwards as they say.  We are going to explore the host surrogacy route now........

H xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

I am so sorry for you BFN life is so cruel at times, thinking of you    good luck on your new journey

mitch
xx


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Oh so sorry hun! Wishing you all the best for the next bit!

Annette


----------

